# Speed-solving show or competition at the Strong National Museum of Play Anyone?



## shakeal kitchings (Jun 7, 2017)

Good afternoon,

show of hands, how many people would be interested and committed to attending/performing at a speed-solving performance or competition at the Strong National Museum of Play?


----------



## duckycubing (Nov 20, 2022)

me after 5 years :/


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

shakeal kitchings said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> show of hands, how many people would be interested and committed to attending/performing at a speed-solving performance or competition at the Strong National Museum of Play?


rip thread bro.
░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█████▀▀░░░░░░░▀████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░▀███░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░███▌░▄▄░░░░░▄▄░░░░███░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░███░▐██░░░░░██▌░░░░███░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░███▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐███░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░▐██▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░▐██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐██▌░░░░░░░░
░░░░░▐██░██████████▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░██▌░░░░░░░░
░░░░░▐██▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████████░░░░██▌░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐██▌░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░█████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░▀████████▄▄▄▄▄██████░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀██████████▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░


----------

